
How it feels to learn JavaScript in 2016 - fredley
https://hackernoon.com/how-it-feels-to-learn-javascript-in-2016-d3a717dd577f#.xy37gvk0g
======
vargalas
How many times will you post this?

~~~
fredley
I haven't seen this before. No URL can be posted twice afaik, so
hackermoon.com must be doing something odd with their URLs. My apologies.

